# basement haunt update



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally have 2 of 3 areas finished in the basement. cemetery done (except for the finishing touches like the cobwebs on the fence and the tombstones which go outside for halloween) chop shop, done, and the dungeon is pretty much done except for finishing touches as well, but since the rest of the design will hide our washer and dryer, have to wait to finish that until a week or so b4. Props also need to be put in thier place but most also go outside for halloween. Enjoy, and you guys are right, my guests better appreciate this partyLOL

















Cemetery and chop shop, pretty much done except for cleanup and touches









Dungeon side before....










And after the walls go up. Not finished yet

Almost there, just need to figure out what im doing with the lighting, oh btw the chop shop area is connected to a lightning FX box.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I really like your stone wall covering. Is it homemade or store bought?


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

lookin good, Your guests are gonna love ya!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is so cool! Thanks for the before and after pic. I think I would be tempted to leave that way all the time!:smileton:


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Stone Wall is home made. And yes im always tempted to leave it up everyyear


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

What are your wall coverings made from i like them?


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Wall covering is balck plastic spray painted with grey paint between a concrete mold found at most home improvement stores


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Very cool.... you must have a large basement to do all of that down there?! How long did the walls take ,looks real good?!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your basement looks good. What do you have on the cielings in the Cemetery and chop shop?


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Really, really cool! That's some spooky lighting, too.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

p3ppy said:


> Wall covering is balck plastic spray painted with grey paint between a concrete mold found at most home improvement stores


Great idea!!! I may have to try that next year.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow!!! Looks great - LOVE the lighting!! Nice work! (I'm thinking I may have to do the wall coverings too. Very cool idea, and it might make the storing of all our stuff in the basement look like it belongs there.)


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice! I have to ask, what type of lights are you using? especially that blue! It's so rich looking...


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Is the canopy on the roof camo netting? It looks great, all of it looks great.


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

The lights are stage lights i found on e-bay, the set came with colored gels and thats what gives the rich colors, and yes the ceiling is camo netting i found cheap at http://store.nexternal.com/shared/S...toreType=BtoC&Count1=6206691&Count2=923347115 thanks for the compliments guys, I wont have the basement finished until next week, my party is november 8th so i still have some time


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great atmosphere. I like it.


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

I Hate Wind!!!!!


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Just to keep everyone on edge, decided to post a new pic of the basement, its almost finished! I have 4 days left to finish and ill be cutting it close. The pic is of one of my zombies next to the cemetery columns. If you look close, youll notice the zombie is highlighted in a kind of moon lit light. They are the mini spotlights i found at www.minispotlight.com . If youve been wonderding how they work, theyre awesome for adding some extra lighting to something that doesnt really show up in your setup, definitley reccommend checking them out, they are really cheap as well!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is cool pic you above..
everyone to p3ppy tonite it's party time.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work shoulb be a fun time tonight


----------

